# Little Shop/Portable saw Station



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I figured that I would show some pics of my little shop (10x12) and maybe give some hope and or ideas to anyone struggling through limited space..... the pics will take 3 seperate posts

Pic 1 is the outside side of the shop showing the back end wall with an outside recepticale and the side showing an outside recpetacle and 2 flood lights. You can also see a shelf attached to the shop and one of the two 4'x4' outside tables

Pic 2 Is the front of the shop with door and ramp

Pic 3 Is looking in to the right where I store some sheet goods standing on their side. Cut pieces, sleds, air guns, staples etc. When the shop was wired I made sure there were plenty of receptacles

Pic 4 Is looking in to the left where there is a black overhead cabinet, work bench and shelves for tools, hardware etc.

Pic 5 Is looking straght in where the back wall stores power tools, clamps, stain, paints, brushes etc oh and of course a fan or two

You probably noticed *no* insulation at all in the shop.... I work in a plant all week so no heat and air is not out of the norm for me.......... it's not comfortable by any means in the summer and winter months but there is plenty of shade and a new fan that pushes 5000 cfm makes it feel like........... a *Blow Torch!*  No its ok most of the time and in the hot months following the shade in the backyard is sometimes an option.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Post 2 Pics*

This is the 2nd Post of Pics of the Little Shop/Portable Saw Station with just a couple more shots inside looking out and with the Portable saw Station in the shop

Pic 1 is looking out to the right where you can see a better shot of the overhead cabinet and a small Craftsman air compressor

Pic 2 is Looking out to the left featuring a big table saw sled

Pic 3 is the shop with the Portable Saw Station inside. The table saw is mounted with the miter saw, router table and dovetail jig stored below. Except for large material to be ripped, the Saw Station can be used in the shop.

Pic 4 is the same as Pic 3 just a different angle


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The last post with pics of the Little Shop/Portable Saw Station is of the Portable Saw Station.

The Saw Station has Pro's and Con's. 

Pro's..... Storage, Portable, good height, Power Safety Switch

Con's...... Changing out tools. You have to plan your work or you will be changing out tools all day. It takes 5 minutes to swap out tools. All are anchored by lag bolts except for the Router Table.

Pic 1 is the Router Table 

Pic 2 is the Miter Saw Mounted

Pic 3 is the PC 4212/4216 Dovetail Jig Mounted

Pic 4 is the Table saw mounted

I hope these shots gave someone an idea or 2 of what to do (or not to do) when you have limited space in the shop.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice setup, Jim


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, Jim nice little shop there. I do hope down the road you are going to put some type of siding over that chip board. It will disintegrate after about 5 or 6 years exposed to the weather like that. It happened to me and I had to replace all the chip board on 3 walls of a 14' x 14' addition on my garage/workshop before I could side it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a small shop also and did basically the same thing with my compound saw as You did with the table saw ...I like the table on casters as all mine are on wheels also due to small space... Good ideas keep it up


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim - I like the multi-table idea. To speed up tool swaps, have you considered mounting the saw, etc. on plywood "plates" with dowel tenons that would fit into locating holes (mortises), and then use toggle clamps to hold them down?

I'm also intrigued by the black cabinet inside the shed. I assume that's where you keep your top-secret projects for "The Agency"?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the more than kind words by all.....

Ron, don't you just love chip/osb board? ......... so far the paint has kept it stable but you're right, it's just a matter of time before it more resembles cardoard than plywood. Hopefully in a few years I can bust out that side wall and come out with it 16 feet :happy:

Papawd the casters were originally 3" hard casters for when I used the shed out front that was along side the driveway and directly in the sun most of the day. The casters now are 8" pneumatic from Harbor Freight and can handle the "Off Road" of the shady backyard.

Ralph, except for the Table Saw, every tool (The Dovetail jig and Miter saw) is mounted to wood and has a simple frame on the table to slide into on the table to make it easy to line up. Then I just take a couple of lag bolts and tighten the tools wood down with a ratchet. The same with the Table Saw except no wood on the bottom. I use the holes in its base for securing it with bolts.

I saw someones picture of their table where they slide in a pre-mounted tool on plywood in their table and swap out their variety of pre-mounted tools from storage after I had already finished the design of my Portable Saw Station. Wish I had seen it before hand because that is a great idea and convienant..........

as for the black overhead cabinet..... I can only mention that it is there but can't reveal its many uses :dirol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I feel your pain about the shop heat Jim. 94 out today but a balmy 90 in the shop. Some people pay big money to go to a health club for the sauna; we get it as a perk with our jobs!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> I feel your pain about the shop heat Jim. 94 out today but a balmy 90 in the shop. Some people pay big money to go to a health club for the sauna; we get it as a perk with our jobs!


I hear you about the "Perks" Mike...... It almost feels like stealing when my check goes in "Direct Deposit"


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

10' X 12' would be Heaven for me. Oh well some day I might get out of this Apartment and even then will most likely need to do some type of mobil station like yours. But it looks like you have it setup to get work done.


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> This is the 2nd Post of Pics of the Little Shop/Portable Saw Station with just a couple more shots inside looking out and with the Portable saw Station in the shop


Thats a pretty sweet portable setup! Do you have any drawings or plans for it, or maybe a link to a site where you got the idea for it? Something like that would be a perfect multi-purpose addition to my garage.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Ultimate Tool Stand*

Thanks Patrick, it was built out of neccesity as Shop space is limited. I got the idea from Dave Munkittrick who built "The Ultimate Tool Stand" Ultimate Tool Stand. I modified it to my needs and did not follow his plans using a torsion box of MDF.

I used all 2x4's for the entire frame with 2x8's at the caster position which came out sturdy. I grooved out some holes for handles at the ends and corners snd shelled it out with luan. I orginally had casters on it when the shop was at the driveway but when I switched the shop and shed and moved to the backyard I had to use pneumatic wheels/casters for the great outdoors.

Attached is a sketch and cut list that is confussing to me looking at it. All of the joints are butt joints using Pocket Holes that really made it sturdy.The Frame has one bottom.... a top left.... a top middle.... and a top right. * posts come up at the 8 corners of the bottom frame and connect to one of the three top frames.... Left Middle and right.

The top left and right have a 2x4 laying flat to dado out for a fence for your miter saw 
after the frame is shelled out ... anyways

BTW keep in mind using one table and switching out tools/saws/tables/jigs that are pre-mounted on plywood. You use one table and put on the tool you need and store the rest.

Good luck as *trying *to work with limited space is *trying*


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas Marco. I have mentioned before that I'll be making my present shop portable enough to put in the bay of my RV.... your multi-use station gives me some great ideas to make a folding slideout that can contain all the important stuff in one place!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, I failed to mention in my last post that I think you have a well thought out portable work station, very practical for your work space. Smart move with the saw sled to improve accuracy on your table saw.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Mike... BTW a cold front moved in the last couple of days and todays temperature was almost like a fall day..... we had a long string of hot dry days with smoke while the swamp continued to burn..... today was truly a blessing but I am sure the heat will be back on us in just a bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Right now it is just shy of 2am and it is still 81º outside.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Very creative use of space and a great table idea! It's 33º today, 91º in American, and I am waiting for the trees on the boulevard to shade my shed before I do much in it. I do some drilling and bandsawing in my 8x10 shed, but mostly I move the tools outside.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

97 today........... yes shade is a wonderful tool!


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel for you guys..... I really do. It was almost 80°F in my shop today. I had to take a few hours break to cool off with a cold adult beverage.


----------

